# GT-R Wheel Clamp?.



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a wheel clamping device (or something that will be as effective) you can buy for the GT-R. I'm just assessing the options to completely immobilise it when it is in the garage.

Cheers.


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

probs, just need to get one big enough,
tbh it sounds like ur slightly going over the top, it would be so much effort getting it on and off each time and you may scratch the rim in the process :S
have you triple bolted the garage yet?
im parking mine on the street


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't mind the effort, just want to sleep at night  I was considering a wireless alarm too but my garage is 50 yds behind the house. I may have to install a whole new alarm system in the garage at this rate. 

Unless someone has any bright ideas?.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I had trouble trying to find one to fit my 18's when i had my Impreza.

I just went and got a Disclok from Halfrauds for £25.

Why do you not just get a security bollard sunk into the garage floor?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Just keep the insurance company happy. if they want the car bad enough unfortunately nowadays they come into your house for they keys. sleep well!
Seriously though, mine will be in an alarmed locked garage, out of sight, with a tracker that turns the car off if they do nick it.
You could put some of those retractable pillars in your drive, 24hr cctv, motion sensor light and recording cameras etc. you can get cctv linked to your computer, so you can see your garage from work via an internet computer, or even via your phone now too...


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Get a big dog like me, maybe call him Godzilla


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

BigNige said:


> Seriously though, mine will be in an alarmed locked garage, out of sight, with a tracker that turns the car off if they do nick it.


Bignige....what tracker did you opt for? the nissan (cobra) tracking system.....or a different one? cost? 

thanx


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Get my car Oct this year, and at the moment going for the nissan (cobra) one, and I'm led to believe that's how it works. If they nick it without having the cobra card, the company phone you and say has it been nicked, and if so they turn it off! I will stand corrected if anyone knows more details though. don't know cost yet.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112626-dealer-fitted-trackers.html

ANDYR35 - what tracker did you go for in the end?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

BigNige said:


> Get my car Oct this year, and at the moment going for the nissan (cobra) one, and I'm led to believe that's how it works. If they nick it without having the cobra card, the company phone you and say has it been nicked, and if so they turn it off! I will stand corrected if anyone knows more details though. don't know cost yet.
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112626-dealer-fitted-trackers.html
> 
> ANDYR35 - what tracker did you go for in the end?


that's right, you can disable the crank remotely


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> that's right, you can disable the crank remotely


Dont they ask police for authorisation before pulling the plug?

eg. when the police deem its safe to do so. It could be hours before the police see it.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sin said:


> Dont they ask police for authorisation before pulling the plug?
> 
> eg. when the police deem its safe to do so. It could be hours before the police see it.


I think so


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

sin said:


> Dont they ask police for authorisation before pulling the plug?
> 
> eg. when the police deem its safe to do so. It could be hours before the police see it.


well they can track it so should find it quickly 
but then when are they going to deem its safe to turn off?
if for some reason a repo company was after you could they use the tracker to find the car?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Thread hijack alert.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> Thread hijack alert.


Not neccessarily

I think it is worth taking a holistic view on security

3 variables here; the car, you and your house.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nige - i went for the Cobra system and echo everything Zed said about it.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There are plenty of bollard type barriers around which you can lift up behind your car leaving it rather difficult to reverse!

My security will comprise..

1. 7ft electric gates
2. garage with seceuroglide excel door.
3. Steel bollard when car is parked in garage.
4. CCTV outside and inside garage.
5. tracker


Overkill? Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> There are plenty of bollard type barriers around which you can lift up behind your car leaving it rather difficult to reverse!
> 
> My security will comprise..
> 
> ...


You missed the alarm in the garage


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Checking Ebay for one of these...


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Checking Ebay for one of these...


just put a gentlemans magazine on the passenger seat...soon as they get in "oooh whats this....." they'll still be there when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've got a couple of these (along with various other security)...

Bulldog Security Products

Will need the 4x4 version.

Okay, so probably not 100% secure but done the whole masked men breaking in at gunpoint with my Impreza years ago and it weren't much fun! Anything is better than nothing and if it means it takes longer to pinch the car, all's good!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting link. Why do they not quote prices? Always puts me off not being able to see a price or even price range.....


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Dunno lol.

iirc the 4x4 version is around 75 quid..... Bit of Googling brings up plenty of results.

Cheers .


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Alex Creasey said:


> I've got a couple of these (along with various other security)...
> 
> Bulldog Security Products
> 
> ...


Doesn't that just guarantee they will do the same thing as there is yet another key they have to get from you?

I just say take it and let insurance deal with it. No car is worth scum messing with you or your family for.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

If they want they will have it.

I had a 500bhp Escort Cosworth - everything uprated - cost me about £50k all in. It had Tracker immobiliser and removeable steering wheel, was in a padlocked alarmed garage away from the house which was inside fencing in the middle of a residential street.

Got a call at 6am one morning from the person living opposite that the fence had been disassembled, the garage door cut out for access to alarm wiring and the car had been pulled out and lifted onto a low loader.

Nobody heard or saw a thing!! Worst part is that I only got half back on the insurance!

The moral - don't bother wasting loads of cash because if they want it bad enough..

I will only get a tracker if the insurance premium makes it worthwhile!

D


----------

